# kkk membership cards



## webfut10 (Dec 11, 2007)

i found a wooden cigar box in some junk today and found several membership cards to the ku klux klan. the dates are 1927-1932. also some kind of tickets or recipts for going to meetings or something. what are they worth?  (if anything)


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 11, 2007)

First I'd start with the blackmail approach . I'd look and see if I saw a Clinton, Huckabee or a McCain in the bunch. Then do the prominent family thing and work my way down. As far as collectibility these things are really specialized. I know there is a niche for it an seen such as this sold. I have a bud whose parents made the robes and has a buyers list from all over the U.S.. As far as value no idea and really off hand can't give you a direction. I'd try the afore mentioned.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 11, 2007)

You got him mixed up with Steve Martin


----------



## JGUIS (Dec 11, 2007)

Now now, just because Bill's a pimp, doesn't mean he's black.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 11, 2007)

That stuff is similar to Nazi collectibles, there are people who would buy it but most venues like ebay dont want you selling it.  If it was mine it would be generating some BTUs in the wood stove but that's just my opinion.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 11, 2007)

Thats because he was bornnnn a por black child.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 11, 2007)

This is not meant to offend. But we dug pits right under there noses.[8D]


----------



## LC (Dec 12, 2007)

A VINTAGE KKK KLAN WALLET MEMBERSHIP CARD WIZARD ESTATE Item number: 260192613483 

 Just a membership card above on ebay, no date. It has five days to go and it is at forty bucks. I would think I card from the twenties such as you have could be worth a quite a bit, especially id it would have a members name on it.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 12, 2007)

[8|]


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 13, 2007)

weirdos


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 13, 2007)

that might have been in bad taste...[:'(]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 14, 2007)

Its the web suck it up[]


----------



## California Dream N (Dec 14, 2007)

Webfut 10..I don't know what they are worth but they are a part of our History (if you agree with  it or not) and should not be burned or otherwise destroyed.....They should be preserved. I am sure there are collectors that would love to have these..Selll Emmm....Just my thoughts..Norene


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 15, 2007)

I agree. Society today seems to be dead set on destroying any artifact or historical fact based upon the item or fact's distasteful nature. Unfortunately history isn't all flowers and chirping birds, and we have to learn from our mistakes as well as our accomplishments. Erasing history just because it may offend someone, or twisting the facts to suit the present societie's sensabilities, is just illogical.


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 15, 2007)

I would like to buy them if you are selling them


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Dec 16, 2007)

You guys always make me smile!

 Hugs to you all!

 ww


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2007)

You scared me for a minute there Lobe its early,I thought you said   jugs! But with another look I knew you wern't that sick  bhahahah!!well....[]


----------



## digger mcdirt (Dec 17, 2007)

Some of the early Klan stuff brings good money. However with that said selling is sometimes a problem as Ebay etc no longer allows listings of it. We live in a Politically Correct world and with it goes freedom to sell and buy. I would not destroy them as that idea is we can change history etc make them go away. They as bad as what they were are history and thus deserve to be preserved.There are  many artifacts I don't agree with what they were "stood for" but nevertheless they should not be destroyed because I or someone don't agree with them. The Taliban tried that in Afghanistan and Hitler in Germany. I would try to trade or sell them at a flea market or perhaps a military show.


----------



## LC (Dec 17, 2007)

I guess you are right about the eBay listings. I was watching a card on there, and it is now no longer in my watch list, eBay must have pulled it off there.


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Dec 19, 2007)

lol, Yes I am lobeycat.... A big hug to you!
 ww


----------



## webfut10 (Dec 26, 2007)

the cards are signed by the member, the grand dragon, and someone else (maybe secretary). they also include date, klan #, and realm (illinois).


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 26, 2007)

Do you want to sell them?


----------

